# 5-point socket or wrench



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Google "Pentasocket".


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

McMaster-Carr I can't copy and paste from their site, just search 5 point sockets.
http://www.mcmaster.com/


----------



## yankeewired (Jul 3, 2008)

I purchased one from snap-on a couple of years ago , he had to order it. Don't remember what it cost but I remember it was reasonable.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

yankeewired said:


> I purchased one from snap-on a couple of years ago , he had to order it. Don't remember what it cost but I remember it was reasonable.


Are you sure it was Snap-on? I have never thought of them as reasonable. Ie: their $150 9" linemans.


----------



## ohmontherange (May 7, 2008)

Pentahead socket - common with utility companies.

There are several different sizes.

Try JL Matthews online.


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks guys.


----------



## BDB (Jul 9, 2008)

Your supply house can also get one from SQ D


----------

